# Misfires: cam tensioner or cam position sensor or sprocket misalignment



## cangman (Jan 18, 2005)

I recently completed a timing belt, serpentine belt, cam shaft seals, and cam tensioner seals replacement on my A6Q 2.8L. Also, replace spark plugs and air filter.
Engine starts and idles smoothly and will rev in neutral up to 4K RPM without incident, however, when in gear and accelerating MIL light flashes, and remains on. I have checked the codes and get
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
35-10 ---Intermittent
16688 - Cylinder 4 Misfire detected
16689 - Cylinger 5 Misfire detected
16690 - Cylinder 6 Misfire detected
All misfires are on the driver's side cylinder bank.
When doing the initial repair, after removing cam shafts from this cylinder bank I had trouble getting to "exactly 16 rollers" between the cam shaft sprockets as noted in the manual, but managed to have the alignment on each side of the engine look identical. Also, driver's side cam tensioner lost all oil and I didn't realize it needed to be "bled" before installation. Before going back in to repair, I'm trying to narrow the list of culprits. Which is the likely suspect here? cam tensioner; cam positioning sensor; or misaligned sprockets? Has any one seen anything like these misfire codes? and what was the fix?
I'm assuming that this is related to timing as misfires are only when engine is under load.
Thanks.


----------



## GordonCar (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: Misfires: cam tensioner or cam position sensor or sprocket misalignment (cangman)*

Do u have it fixed? I have the same problem too, mine is also 4,5&6 misfires, I have the following codes:
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
16689 - Cylinder 5 Misfire Detected
P0305 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
16690 - Cylinder 6 Misfire Detected
P0306 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
17800 - Camshaft Position Sensor Bank 2 (G163): Open Short to Plus
P1392 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
17599 - Linear O2 Sensors: Before CAT: Reversed
P1191 - 008 - Implausible Signal
16688 - Cylinder 4 Misfire Detected
P0304 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
16538 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S1: No Activity
P0154 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Readiness: 0010 1001
Need help! Mine is a VW R32


----------



## 1HondaHater1 (Oct 22, 2004)

Your Bank 2, sounds like its out of time, I just fixed a car like this three weeks ago. Did you do the belt by the book, using the special cam alignmment bar, and loosen the cam sprockets? If not, your out of time, the easiest, solid evidence way I proved it on that car, was a compression check:
Bank [email protected] cylinders all were at: 165 psi
Bank [email protected] cylinders all around: 190psi


----------



## 1HondaHater1 (Oct 22, 2004)

For the R32 guy, you don't have a T-belt, your motor is cam driven, I don't know why you would have that problem...


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (1HondaHater1)*

My A6 is now at 55K miles, and had thrown the same codes.
I have yet to replace the belt and tensioner assembly.
What is my issue then?


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just now changed my spark plugs, with the misfire codes:
16684 -Random/mult. cyl. misfires
16688 -cyl. 4 misfire
The CEL flashes and then goes out, but
The Vag Com does log the Fault codes.
Is this also a timing issue?


----------

